# Looking diabetic - or maybe not



## Flower (May 20, 2022)

Today I was hobbling to the supermarket on crutches, my leg in a cast due to Charcot foot - a neuropathic complication of diabetes- when a man I've never seen before shouted at me "you should be grateful you're not diabetic". He was walking with a stick and a bandaged foot. I didn't engage in conversation and went in to do the shopping. He followed me down the shop aisle shouting that he'd had his toes off because of diabetes and I didn't know how lucky I was. By this point I was hiding on the end of an aisle so he couldn't see me- I couldn't out run him on crutches and he was really angry!  

I waited until I heard him muttering at the checkout and waited for him to leave before I went to pay. 

I suppose I should be really proud that I do not look in the slightest bit diabetic. I'm going to take that as todays win


----------



## Pumper_Sue (May 20, 2022)

Did your abuser look and sound like a sour grape?
Must admit to wondering what a diabetic looks like?


----------



## Robin (May 20, 2022)

Oh dear, I feel sorry for the man, that he’s got so many problems, lack of brain cells being his most pressing one, I think.


----------



## Flower (May 20, 2022)

He was really angry. I get annoyed with my diabetes but not to the extent of shouting at strangers.


----------



## Bloden (May 20, 2022)

Good grief @Flower! What a strange experience.


----------



## harbottle (May 20, 2022)

Flower said:


> He was really angry. I get annoyed with my diabetes but not to the extent of shouting at strangers.



I quite often shout at strangers, but that's nothing to do with diabetes. Mainly just _people_.


----------



## AJLang (May 20, 2022)

Oh @Flower  what a horrible experience for you xx


----------



## Flower (May 20, 2022)

It was an odd experience, I did think why on Earth am I loitering at the end of a shop aisle to avoid being shouted at.


----------



## gll (May 20, 2022)

Oh flower, silly you, you should have had your "Type 1 4 Life" badge on to save confusion, only yourself to blame here, must show the world you are diabetic at all times just in case you don't look diabetic. 

Such a weird experience for you I'm sure


----------



## MikeyBikey (May 20, 2022)

Quite bizarre!

I too don't know what a diabetic looks like. When I was younger I was told I didn't look diabetic as I was fairly slim and muscled. But then someone else told me I must have been a very fat child. I did see on another forum someone so fed up with being asked he makes up stories like motorcycle racing accidents, shark attacks and so forth! I would be happy to be just minus toes as going to the bathroom at 5:09 would not be such a chore!


----------



## harbottle (May 20, 2022)

When I tell people who I haven't known for long that I am diabetic they say 'you don't have the body shape for it.'

I usually reply with 'I did six months ago.'.

I work with a type 2 who was diagnosed when slim and young and a type 1 who had it come on suddenly when he was extremely fit and not overweight.


----------



## MikeyBikey (May 20, 2022)

harbottle said:


> When I tell people who I haven't known for long that I am diabetic they say 'you don't have the body shape for it.'
> 
> I usually reply with 'I did six months ago.'.
> 
> I work with a type 2 who was diagnosed when slim and young and a type 1 who had it come on suddenly when he was extremely fit and not overweight.a





harbottle said:


> When I tell people who I haven't known for long that I am diabetic they say 'you don't have the body shape for it.'
> 
> I usually reply with 'I did six months ago.'.
> 
> I work with a type 2 who was diagnosed when slim and young and a type 1 who had it come on suddenly when he was extremely fit and not overweight.



An older friend became diabetic when he retired. His GP decided that despite being nearly 6' and 12 stone he was Type II. He had a miserable time on Metfirmin and was eventually put on insin twice daily. The dose is quite low totaling 16 units per day and he is thriving. Subsequently he was found to be Type 1.5.


----------



## ColinUK (May 21, 2022)

Nobody in the shop intervened? 
That’s an awful experience to have had.


----------



## nonethewiser (May 21, 2022)

Not nice experience so feel for you Flower.

Think along with other conditions guy likely had.mental health problems, not his fault can happen to anyone.


----------



## Eddy Edson (May 21, 2022)

How strange! 

No fun being targeted on the street by crazy people.


----------



## Pattidevans (May 21, 2022)

How bizarre.  Well done Flower for not engaging with him.


----------



## Lisa66 (May 21, 2022)

Good grief…what a horrible experience. 

Sounds like a sad, angry man, seeking some attention. He’s not going to get any this way.  I imagine he’s probably the angry man in town that everyone avoids. Doesn’t always help knowing that when you’re on the receiving end of his frustrations.

Who wants to have to loiter in a supermarket any longer than necessary? Well done for not clonking him with one of your sparkly crutches . X


----------



## Docb (May 21, 2022)

I agree with the general trend of the replies @Flower and also congratulate you on treating the incident philosophically.  

I would have had a quiet word with a manager in the shop.  Chances are he is a sad case and is well known to them. If not, then they will usually appreciate being forewarned so that if it happens again (and it will) they know what is going on and can sort it before it becomes a big problem.  If he becomes a big nuisance then they will pass the word around to other shops.


----------



## trophywench (May 21, 2022)

Lisa66 said:


> Well done for not clonking him with one of your sparkly crutches . X


Have to say @Flower - that's what I'd have been more than tempted to do had anyone attacked me verbally about anything when I was on crutches.  OTOH they're nice lightweight ones these days and most likely wouldn't have done much harm wielded by me so I'd have been wasting my time and effort.

One thing I do know is that your demeanor gains you much more empathy than his!


----------



## Chris Hobson (May 21, 2022)

This story is similar to the kind of thing that you find on this website.

https://notalwaysright.com/newest/

It is mainly stories from people who work in the retail and service industries about the crazy customers that they encounter but has other stuff as well.


----------



## helli (May 21, 2022)

What a horrible experience, I hope you were not too shaken @Flower.
I does beg the question, “What are we supposed to look like?”
I have been told a number of times that I don’t look diabetic but apart from “overweight” (which I usually explain not everyone with diabetes is overweight), no one has ever described what I _should _look like due to my medical condition.
Maybe that’s why it is something described as an “Invisible disability”.


----------



## Flower (May 21, 2022)

Thanks everyone, I think he had other health issues as well as amputated toes but it was bizarre being berated for not being diabetic. I always feel a bit of a captive audience in a cast on crutches as I can’t make a quick get away. 

Maybe he had sparkly crutch envy @Lisa66  as I recently bought gold crutches to brighten my walks!


----------



## Northerner (May 21, 2022)

Astonishing and distressing  Perhaps he'd lost the toes recently and felt particularly aggrieved by it, so lashing out? In any event, unacceptable  I'm ashamed to say my instant reaction might have been to stamp on his other foot   Sorry you had to endure this @Flower  Definitely gold crutch envy


----------



## trophywench (May 21, 2022)

Quite awkward doing that Northie, on crutches and with a cast on!


----------



## Northerner (May 22, 2022)

trophywench said:


> Quite awkward doing that Northie, on crutches and with a cast on!


I would have done it on @Flower's behalf


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (May 23, 2022)

Sorry to hear about your unpleasant encounter @Flower 

And the fact that you felt you needed to hide in the shop until the coast was clear. Hope the guy finds some peace, and his experience of living with diabetes improves. 

Your attitude and positive thinking are inspirational!


----------

